# Mobile Home - New A/C Price



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Mobile Home - New A/C Price 
I'm submitting an offer on a double wide that needs a new outside a/c unit, an approx. cost would help me in determining my offer. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What size unit, size house and what style, Package Unit or Split System. Is it a Heat Pump or Straight Cool?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> What size unit, size house and what style, Package Unit or Split System. Is it a Heat Pump or Straight Cool?


Splittine is your AC Man, He will get you taken care of and at the right price!:thumbsup:


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Splittine said:


> What size unit, size house and what style, Package Unit or Split System. Is it a Heat Pump or Straight Cool?


I guess it's a package unit. It is outside and ducts under mobile home. I honestley didn't pay attention to any inside unit. The place is pretty nasty where the owners moved out. The outside unit is there but has been dismantled and appears to be some holes in duct. (The home is a 1986 doublewide 24'x60'.) Guess maybe a 4 ton unit?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Get me the Manuf. name, and model and serial number off the unit and Ill can tell you exactly how much a new unit will cost and how much it would cost to have it installed. If its a pakage unit, it will be cheap to install. You could pretty much do it yourself with a little guidance. Shoot me a PM with that info and Ill get back with you soon.


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks I'll go by there this am.


----------

